# I got one...long time battle



## staylor1 (Sep 21, 2008)

My daughter will not go to sleep before 1 am in the morning...no matter what we do...we cannot get her to go to sleep. She will go to sleep early once a month probably. But other than that...we turn the lights off turn everything off...rub her back...everything! and she won't go to sleep. She'll fight us on it...She'll cry cause she doesn't want to sleep...Sometimes she is so tired in the mornings to got school...and there is another battle that I have to fight too. But that still won't stop her from going to sleep late. She is a chatter box, if I try reading to her, she will ask me thousands of questions...

she is 7 going on 8. Any advice on helping to get her to go to sleep earlier?


----------



## MEM (Sep 15, 2008)

I have only one question; how physically active is she during the day? Children who spend at least an hour or more outside playing generally, i say generally, sleep better. 

Maybe before or after supper plan an activity outdoors, take her to the park etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

My niece, who is about 10, is aloud to stay up as late as she wants as long as she is in her room (there is no tv, computer in her room). She called me the other night at around midnight. 

My sister handles it really well, I think. I was a night owl growing up also and my mom did not handle it well. she tried to make me go to bed which only led to fights and i still didnt go to school the next day. my sister on the other hand gives her daughter choices and doesnt try and make her do anything. My niece is tired all the time. If she misses school then there are consequences (i dont know what they are). But there is no fighting or forcing someone to do something. There are choices and consequences.


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

Have you tried driving her around at night in the car? The car usually puts them to sleep. Well, it does for the younger ones.
Play sleepy time music and let her take a bath in baby calming bath stuff. Give her a bath, have her put her pj's on and drive her around your area. If this doesn't help, check with your doctor on what else you can do. Good luck !


----------



## Sweet love (Sep 10, 2008)

I think that physical activities is the right solution.
try paly abll and running too, it shoudl work. ad also take care that she dont get too muhc sugar specialy in the evening.
Looks like her internal clock isnt workign as it should.
You have to make a deal with her to tink about calming things, and to put special music who make one relax and sleep.
very low
till she fall asleep.
Swimming is also another activity that leed to very good and dep sleep.
Try to have her doing swimming and physical activiities who are craving more htna jsut a walk, and it shoudl help a lot.
A walk each evening before going to bed, some very regular thigns done before goign to sleep, also help ot put the mind into the "sleeping mode".
If she is tired in the mornign then she must be sleeping at school or in the afternoon or she wont be able to stay up so late at night.
You cna also try baldrian/ or valeriane pills. tahtsw a plant that make you sleep if you need too. It relax you.Its not like sleeping pills.
and if in fact she do need to sleep she will fall asleep very fast with that. 
give it after she ate in the evening, go for a long walk, and see if it doesnt work that way.


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

Good luck to you, hun.


----------



## staylor1 (Sep 21, 2008)

MEM said:


> I have only one question; how physically active is she during the day? Children who spend at least an hour or more outside playing generally, i say generally, sleep better.
> 
> Maybe before or after supper plan an activity outdoors, take her to the park etc.
> 
> Good luck!


Oh my, she is active all day...that's the thing. She is active till 1 am. I have looked for signs of adhd but it's not really like that....she is very normal.


----------



## staylor1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Honey said:


> Have you tried driving her around at night in the car? The car usually puts them to sleep. Well, it does for the younger ones.
> Play sleepy time music and let her take a bath in baby calming bath stuff. Give her a bath, have her put her pj's on and drive her around your area. If this doesn't help, check with your doctor on what else you can do. Good luck !



We used to do that, it always works....but with these gas prices and our financial struggles we are trying to save every drop of gas. so we stopped doing it. But it did always work.


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

staylor1 said:


> We used to do that, it always works....but with these gas prices and our financial struggles we are trying to save every drop of gas. so we stopped doing it. But it did always work.


Yeah, it does work. I have done it myself. Only mine was younger at the time. Now he can't wait to go to bed. Too much school work.







:sleeping::rofl:


----------



## MEM (Sep 15, 2008)

staylor1 said:


> Oh my, she is active all day...that's the thing. She is active till 1 am. I have looked for signs of adhd but it's not really like that....she is very normal.


 But is she outside in the fresh air? Activities that include the outdoors are far more likely to induce sleep than activities indoors.

A good example is my teenage son, who at times can be a real night owl, but in the winter when he goes snowboarding he is fast as sleep by 8:00 pm.

Also a regular routine helps. The same bed time routine, at the same time every night. Make sure she has very low stimuli example ( turn the tv off before the bed time routine begins, no computer), and maybe like some one suggested soft music, and soft lighting. This is hard, but remove the things in her room that is stimulating her, (anything that she plays with at night) 
Do not continue going into her room and tell her to go to sleep, this gives her stimulation! Once you have kissed her good night, leave her alone. Do not go back into the room for any reason.

My son's sleep problem, i think comes from the fact I never allowed him to fall asleep on his own when he was younger. Always rubbed his back and was in the room with him. This was a very tough lesson to learn!

I wish you all the luck, and please keep us posted.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

no tv or computer in her room, give her LOTS of books! 930pm or whatever time is "room time" but she can be up as much as she wants. works for our seven kids and gives us some sanity time with our night owls.


----------



## marlborolights (Jan 21, 2009)

Does she take any naps during the day? if so eliminate them!
maybe some chamomile tea along with the bedtime routine? supposed to relax the body.


----------

